# Accommodation near Beaumont Hospital



## Bronte (16 May 2011)

Could someone recommend a good place to stay near Beaumont.  Also is it halfway between Swords and Dublin, what area is that?


----------



## horusd (16 May 2011)

Yep, roughly between Swords and Dublin off the M1 towards Coolock. Somewhere on the Malahide Road.Drumcondra should do ye Bronte. If ye are driving you could stay Clontarf Castle, Skylon, the Regency or any of the hotels near airport. There's no hotels in Beaumont AFAIK, but you could search a B&B.


----------



## foxylady (16 May 2011)

There is a b & b across the road from the main gate of the Hospital if you wanted to be that close. I can find out the name for you if you like.


----------



## anastasiablu (16 May 2011)

Crowne Plaza, Santry is the nearest good hotel. If you ring the hospital they should e mail/post list of near accomodation. The Skylon is not the best, B&B would be better.


----------



## Hillsalt (16 May 2011)

The Hilton Dublin Airport is as near to Beaumount as it is to the airport. It's cheap to stay there, just don't eat, drink or use their wifi because they will charge you a fortune. 

Otherwise, a fine hotel just across from a 24 hour Tesco at Clarehall.


----------



## csirl (20 May 2011)

Bronte said:


> Could someone recommend a good place to stay near Beaumont. Also is it halfway between Swords and Dublin, what area is that?


 
Its in Beaumont which is between Whitehall and Artane. 27B & 17A bus routes goto the hospital, so unless you are driving, you should look for accommodation along these routes. 27B stops near the Crowne Plaza & Holiday Inn Express in Santry & the Carlton Dublin Airport. 

Also, as suggested, there are a number of small B&Bs in the Beaumont Road/Skellys Lane area on front of the hospital - maybe ask Bord Failte for contact details?

Drumcondra, Clontarf, Clarehall etc. would only be suitable if you are driving (bear in mind the hospital has fairly high car park charges).


----------



## pinkyBear (20 May 2011)

The crown plaza would be ideal, you can get a 17/103 then to the hospital, or drive..
P..


----------



## Bronte (20 May 2011)

Thanks everybody for your help on this. The B& B opposite is full as are many others, also apparently B&B's chuck you out during the day. Hard to belive in this day and age with people needing to go to hospital. Major problem is no car and nowhere within reasonable walking distance. It's apparently even 9 minutes to walk from the entrance of Beaumont to it's front door. If any one else has more ideas please post, particularly helpful is being told where the streets are and what bus routes and which places to stay so many thanks. Or any advice on Beaumont and its environs etc. Don't want to post specific questions etc.


----------



## csirl (20 May 2011)

27B stops near the Crowne Plaza & Holiday Inn Express in Santry & the Carlton Dublin Airport - these hotels are your best options.

The hospital is bounded by Beaumont (front entrance), Artane (side) and Kilmore West (back entrance).

Beaumont is a mature residential area with not much more than the hospital and a load of houses. Area is middle class, so safe. Not much in the way of visitors amenities or attractions. The biggest attraction is probably the Beaumont House pub, where Berties famous whip around group hangs out. Bertie himself is a regular. Artane is similar.

Kilmore West is primarily local authority housing with the usual associated issues, so would be a less attractive area to stay in than Beaumont or Artane. 

Santry has a few amenities - Omni Park shopping centre, some pubs/restaurants and a nice park beside the hotel. 5-10mins by bus from the hospital.


----------



## pinkyBear (20 May 2011)

will give you a full list of buses. the crown Plaza is near the 103/104/17/17a - the 103 and 104 will both leave you in the hospital, 17/17a will drop you at the back of the hospital.

http://www.dublinbus.ie/ will give you an idea of timetables.

P..


----------



## ontour (20 May 2011)

On the city side you have the Skylon and Regency hotels which are about 8 and 5 bus stops away respectively.  The 16/a passes both hotels and will leave you at the Beaumont House pub which is a short walk to the hospital.  Walking from either hotel would be approx 25-35 minutes, it is approx. 3kms.

Crowne Plaza or Holiday Inn Express are about 4kms away and the 16a bus will drop you at Beaumont House or the 27B will go through the hospital.  There are nearly always taxis outside the Holiday Inn Express which would have you in the hospital in 5- 10 minutes.  The Holiday Inn Express generally have rates between €50 and €99 depending on when you book and how you book.  As the Holiday Inn Express is connected to the Crowne Plaza, you can use the restaurants and bar there without travelling.


----------



## Bronte (23 May 2011)

Thanks to everyone, the Regency was settled upon for location but apparently it's not great.  Will have more details on that later. And will change if necessary as in if it's really desperate.  At the very least it is walkable if necessary and it's somewhere rather than nowhere if you know what I mean.   Thanks everybody your replies have been really helpful.


----------



## Complainer (23 May 2011)

The Regency has a couple of apartments for longer term rent, if you are going to be staying for a while.


----------



## Firefly (24 May 2011)

Hi Bronte,
We stayed in Clontarf Castle last month and it was lovely. Near the prom/walk at the sea too so something to while away an hour if you need some space/time on your own. 
F.


----------



## Bronte (8 Jun 2011)

The Regency was perfect for what was needed.  Closest to Beaumont, the hotel is somewhere, not nowhere.  B&B's mostly full up and problem with them is that some (all?) don't allow you to stay in the day time which would not be at all suitable.  What are those B&B's thinking of.  Very disheartening.  Also you cannot tell what a B&B will be like (walls being too thin when you need a good nights sleep etc) 

The hotel rooms are not as good as they appear on the web.  Bus easily got and also walking distance doable.  Parking very expensive at Beaumont, how do people afford this.    Beaumont is apparantly a very very busy place.  Forgot that wards have so many people, wonder how patients can get a good rest, little privacy or space. 

The bus stop posters all along the Beaumont road advertising funeral homes are a disgrace.  Very upsetting.    

Could someone recommend me a website that tells the truth on Irish hospitals, care and treatment and options as we are not allowed discuss medical matters on here.  

Thanks for the replies on where to stay, it was most helpful.


----------



## Bronte (16 Aug 2012)

To finish this thread, I'm totally and utterly shocked as what passes for a health service in Ireland.  People's fear of leaving the system because even tough terminally ill if they leave and come back in they go onto trolleys, lack of communication between hospitals, the fact that in this day and age Beaumont does not have beds that can be electronically worked, causing untold difficult for patients and no doubt nurses.  

The messing around with ambulances, I won't go fully into it but it's a shambles.  In addition spouses not being allowed into ambulances when travelling between cities or between a state hospital and going to a private hospital for treatment.  One ambulance to bring you there and another to bring you back but waiting waiting waiting and a fleet of ambulances outside.  

Finally apparently the nurses in Beaumont go around like headless chickens, everybody very busy but chaos.  I was told it was like a scene from M.A.S.H. In a one hour period 3 patients asked for help from visitors, one was in so much pain but unable to ring the bell, another was a women screaming in pain, etc etc.  Horrific.


----------



## iscritto (16 Aug 2012)

Agree, I have to say every time I hear the name of that place my stomach turns. No one deserves to be treated in the manner I experienced. 

Couldn't agree more with you on your  comment about the nurses. I know they are very busy but at the end of the day they are dealing with peoples lives and deaths. The treatment of people that passes of care if madness.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Aug 2012)

Bronte said:


> To finish this thread



Rather than have this thread go off topic and stray into LOS territory I think its best to close it off now.


----------

